# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΝΕΚΡΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΑΡΙΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΘΩΜΑ.

## GEORGEPAP

Σημερα το πρωι κατα τησ 7μιση βρηκα το μικρο φτεροτο μου  σιγκατοικο μου νεκρο.Εδω και δυο μερεσ το εβλεπα ακεφο αλλα δεν εδωσα συμασια.Λοιπιθηκα αρκετα γιατι ηταν απο την πρωτη μερα που το πηρα πολυ δεμενο μαζι μου και μολισ γυρνουσα απο την δουλεια με φωναζε με το ονομα μου.Εκανα εναν λακο στον κηπο μου και το εθαψα εκει.Πιστεβω πωσ εστω και και για τον εναμισησι χρονο που τον ειχα εφυγε ευτιχισμενο.Λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω, πολύ λυπάμαι βρε Γιώργο! Τί ξαφνικό ήταν αυτό;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι για τη ξαφνική απώλειά σου  :sad:

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλεια του φίλου σου Γιώργο. Ανάλογες άσχημες στιγμές βιώνουμε όλοι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο. Πρέπει να σκεφτείς τι έφταιξε φίλε, για να το αποφύγεις, εάν μπορέσεις, την επόμενη φορά. Τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις μας βελτιώνουν τελικά ...

----------


## vagelis76

Να είσαι καλά να τον θυμάσαι....
Παρακολούθα στενά το Παύλο μην είναι τίποτα μεταδοτικό φίλε.

----------


## Antigoni87

Λυπάμαι πολύ για τον φιλαράκο σου το Θωμά...  :sad:   Να τον θυμάσαι πάντα με αγάπη. Ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα μεταδοτικό.

----------


## vassilis29

Κρίμα φίλε, λυπάμαι πολύ!Παρακολούθησε λιγάκι πιο προσεχτικά το άλλο πουλάκι, έχε λιγάκι υποψην σου τη συμπεριφορά του κι αν δεις κάτι περίεργο καλό θα ήταν να επεμβεις εγκαίρως.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τι ατυχία και αυτή   :sad:  ?

----------


## michael

πω πω τι ξαφνικο και στεναχωρο ηταν παλι αυτο  :eek:  !!κριμα γιωργο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το πουλακι εφυγε πολυ ευτιχισμενο!!  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι φιλε μου..ευχομαι το αλλο πουλακι να ειναι στην πορεια υγειεστατο!

----------


## ananda

Γιώργο λυπάμαι πολύ!

----------


## copa

Κρίμα! Σίγουρα έχασες ένα πολύ καλό φιλαράκο.Σε καταλαβαίνω Φίλε μου. Καλό ταξίδι στο Θωμά σου. 
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------

